# Hydraulic Vent Valve: 35-ton Champion Log Splitter



## UserJB (Apr 15, 2018)

I just assembled a brand new 35-ton Champion Log Splitter. The User Manual tells me to loosen the "Hydraulic Vent Screw" 2-3 turns before starting the engine, and then tighten it after I stop the engine. There's no other mention of the "Hydraulic Vent Screw" in the manual. What is the "Hydraulic Vent Screw"? Is that just another name for the oil fill cap on top of the hydraulic tank? Should that be loose when the engine is running? I'm uncertain because it possibly conflicts with warnings in the user manual that state:

DO NOT remove the hydraulic oil fill cap when the engine is running or hot. Hot oil can escape causing severe burns.

I assume the oil in the hydraulic tank is not under pressure when the engine is running. Is that true?


----------

